

Patterns can assignable around the users now - fatiherikli
http://dbpatterns.com/blog/patterns-can-assignable-users-now/

======
lutusp
Here is the title of this submission: "Patterns can assignable with the users
now"

Here is the title of the original article: "Patterns can assignable around the
users now"

Apart from my usual advice to copy the original title, neither of the titles
makes the slightest bit of sense.

~~~
fatiherikli
Thanks for suggestion. I changed the title.

